# Flying Submission higlight vid



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/FlyingSubs

Fun stuff


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 10, 2005)

those were some great clips!


----------



## Marvin (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool clips!
How many folks here try to hit flying subs on a regular basis?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 11, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Cool clips!
> How many folks here try to hit flying subs on a regular basis?


 
I know how to do them, but I would never try one for fear of hurting my partner.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 11, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Cool clips!
> How many folks here try to hit flying subs on a regular basis?



There is one female purple belt in Western Canada that hits them EVERY tournament.  First time I competed against her I had been warned so I was ultra paranoid.  She didn't get one on me, but WHAM!  Next guy up, flying armbar.

Some people can just pull those things off.

On the other end of the spectrum I knew a  boy who _thought_ he knew how to do them and really hurt training partner when he tried it on her during an open mat time.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's another hilight real, not flying focused, but still some nice subs 

http://www.fight-clip.com/video/subs.wmv


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

What is it that makes it so dangerous to your opponent if it's not done correctly?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2005)

Nothing, unless you boot them in the head by accident or they try to support your weight and pull something.

You're more likely to hurt yourself if you screw up then the other guy.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, I get ya.  I can see how doing a half-gainer and landing on your head could be dangerous.  Is that the primary danger with it?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't reccomend trying it without mats...  Not just the landing, a strong opponent could add a little "slam" in there for you.

And if you don't land it you've probably just had your guard passed.


----------

